# Nvidia GTS450 or ATI Radeon 5750 ?



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Digit,
my name is Ankur, and i want to buy a new Graphic Card (Nvidia or Radeon). 
My Current Configuration is:

Processor: *Quad-Core*
Motherboard: *ASUS P5-KPL AM/PS*
Graphic Card: *9600 GT 512 MB*
Power Supply: *ATEC 600W*
Monitor Resolution: *19'' on 1440 x 900*

I have a budget around 8,000 - 9,000 RS... maybe more till 10,000 RS but not anymore. Basically i played games like Crysis and Call of Duty MW2 etc. on Nearly maxed out settings on 9600 GT, but i want to upgrade my graphic card now, and i want to invest Smartly. 

I want to buy NVIDIA GTS450 because i'm working on a project on Image Manipulation using *OpenCL (CUDA)* so i Definitely need a NVIDIA CARD. But here is the main problem, i heard that, now AMD is the Market Leader and their graphic cards consume *Low Power* as well as give slightly more FPS in games than their equivalent NVIDIA Cards.

Also i noticed that my power supply has only a *single 6-Pin Connector* and both *NVIDIA GTX460 and ATI Radeon 5770 need two 6-Pin Connectors!!* so i was confused whether to consider them or not because they are definitely within my budget of 10,000 rs. and give more FPS than *GTS450 or ATI 5750..*

so please help me reach a decision here.. as what to buy ?
NVIDIA GTS450 or ATI Radeon 5750 ?

*or if i can still convert two molex connectors to an extra 6-pin connector !! and still manage to run NVIDIA GTX460 OR ATI Radeon 5770 ??*


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 8, 2010)

Had it been purely from gamin point of view n strictly a budget of 10k I wud hv suggested Sapphire HD5770.But u do need for Image Manipulation.Lets c wat others hv to say.
HD5770 beats GTS450 in gamin.


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 8, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Had it been purely from gamin point of view n strictly a budget of 10k I wud hv suggested Sapphire HD5770.But u do need for Image Manipulation.Lets c wat others hv to say.
> HD5770 beats GTS450 in gamin.



yes ur right... but GTS450 requires 1 6-pin connector... and HD5770 requires two... and my PSU doesnt have 2 6-pin connectors


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 8, 2010)

^^Well u can always buy a new reputed 1!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2010)

The PSU you have is simply not able to run any high or higher-middle end Graphics card. It offers only 18A current to the 12V rail, which is going to be used by the card. You may end up with a burnt PSU or Graphics card.
for upgrading your your system to HD 5770, you need at least *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*. Then only think for Gfx upgrade


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 8, 2010)

i am thinking to just stick with gts450 for now... because for GTX460 or HD5770, i must upgrade my PSU first, which is undecided right now.. 

I might upgrade my PSU later to a CoolerMaster 500W


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 8, 2010)

ankurmay1988 said:


> Also i noticed that my power supply has only a *single 6-Pin Connector* and both *NVIDIA GTX460 and ATI Radeon 5770 need two 6-Pin Connectors!!* so i was confused whether to consider them or not because they are definitely within my budget of 10,000 rs. and give more FPS than *GTS450 or ATI 5750..*
> 
> so please help me reach a decision here.. as what to buy ?
> NVIDIA GTS450 or ATI Radeon 5750 ?
> ...



dude the HD5770 needs 1 PCIE power connector.



Cilus said:


> for upgrading your your system to HD 5770, you need at least *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*. Then only think for Gfx upgrade



why not get a FSP Saga 2 500W PSU? Its the same price and better....the Gigabyte 460 is an FSP Saga II 400W IIRC,has peak wattage of 460W..


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 8, 2010)

Guys can anyone tell me where i can buy GTS450 or HD5770 in JAIPUR (RAJASTHAN) ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 8, 2010)

ankurmay1988 said:


> I might upgrade my PSU later to a CoolerMaster 500W



Plz don't!!CM extreme series is utter crap!If u wanna look into PSUs look into Gigabyte Superb 460W,Corsair.FSP Saga II series n Tagan r among others too.
Also upgrade the PSU 1st n then the GPU.U dun wanna get stuck with a burnt GPU or any other component,do u?


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 8, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Plz don't!!CM extreme series is utter crap!If u wanna look into PSUs look into Gigabyte Superb 460W,Corsair.FSP Saga II series n Tagan r among others too.
> Also upgrade the PSU 1st n then the GPU.U dun wanna get stuck with a burnt GPU or any other component,do u?



Actually,  I am quite confused with all the different Brands of Power supplies available... and all of them reaching 70-80% Power Efficiency... no matter how they tested them.. 

I chose CoolerMaster because my friends bought it and they are running a 130-140W graphic card .. with ease ! and because i am pretty sure that their system is still healthy and running well.... my friend is running a HD5870 on CoolerMaster 600W...

CoolerMaster 600W has 2 PCIe 8-Pin Connectors ie. 
*6+2 PCIe Connector x 2*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

wait for sometime and see their psu go BOOM


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^...

@*ankurmay1988* - not to say tht all the CM extreme PSUs r tickin time bomb.Some work n some go kaboom after some time.But y do u wanna take a chance?Afterall this is ur rig,aint it?If u go for Corsair/Gigabyte atleast u wont hv the lingerin question at the bk of ur head : when is my PSU gonna go off?.
Anyways its ur call!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

i will say fsp saga II 500w instead of gigabyte 460w. its actually a rebranded fsp saga II 400w unit. saga II 400w can also deliver max of 450w. moreover saga II 500w costs 2.1k..i.e..100 bucks cheaper than gigabyte 460w. efficiency of fsp matches that of corsair.


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 10, 2010)

SAD  neither FSP Saga II 500w nor Gigabyte 460w is available at my nearest dealer  

.. what abt SeaSonic S12II 520W powersupply ? it is available on ebay for 4.2k...

its got one 6-pin and one 8-pin PCIe connectors .. good for future graphic card updates... and 520W @80+ efficiency is excellent .... ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 10, 2010)

It is good
But if you are willing to pay that much then also take a look at Corsair VX450W @ 3.5K & Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ with *Ishu*!!Both Corsair n Seasonic r of almost same quality.
@*OP* - if u can't find FSP n Gigabyte at ur nearest dealer then y duncha look at online stores?


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 10, 2010)

I found Gigabyte Superb 460W on ebay but... i dont like the fact that it only has a single PCIe connector... and i want to be future safe, So that when i get the money i can upgrade my GPU only. And i believe that GPUs will only get Power Hungry as the technology evolves.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2010)

Let us know what is the budget for the PSU only. Gigabyte one is having a single PCIe connector because it simply won't be able to power very high end GPUs which require two PCIe connector. However a lots of graphics card like HD 5770, some versions of GTX 460 768 MB can run on single PCIe connector.

If you are buying it online, you will get plenty of options. But let us know the PSU budget first.


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 10, 2010)

My total budget is arnd 10,000 Rs... and before i posted here , i thot my ATEC 600W is enuf to power GTS450...(ie.. Without any risk), so i think i need to invest in PSU first. my budget for PSU is arnd 4k atm. But i want to buy a solid PSU.  The PSU should have atleast 2 6-pin connectors (or 6+2 pin connectors). I found SeaSonic S12II 520W to be the Best till now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well then go for it!!VX550 didn't hv 2 6-pin connectors!!Surprised!


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 10, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Well then go for it!!VX550 didn't hv 2 6-pin connectors!!Surprised!



VX550 is arnd 4.7k - 5.2k ... exceeds my budget  
Seasonic S12II 520W is arnd 4k - 4.2k... 

if u know better deals let me know


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 10, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Well then go for it!!*VX550 didn't hv 2 6-pin connectors!!Surprised!*



it has 1 6pin and 1 6+2 pin connector...meh has one...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 10, 2010)

^^oh k..so tht 6+2 pin connector can b used as 1 6-pin connector,rite?
Hey rajan1311 plz hv a look at "Alliance Universiy" thread!I've replied to ur question.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 10, 2010)

CM isa strict no no.

my CM 600 extreme cooked my 8800gts 320 mb, and now when i was using an onboard solution it blew itself as well.

every body here knows i am myself on the hunt of a psu.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 11, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ with *Ishu*!!Both Corsair n Seasonic r of almost same quality.



Yeah was just giving him options.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 11, 2010)

My CM 600 was a little better,did not cook anything for 2 years 

But other CM PSUs are decent, any brand can have a bad product, my friend's 5 day old VX550 went bad, killed his Asrock extreme mobo too (not killed,damaged,gone for rma). Even corsair's newer CX430 PSUs aint that good....

so what i mean is,dont generalize...



ssb1551 said:


> ^^oh k..so tht 6+2 pin connector can b used as 1 6-pin connector,rite?


yes you can


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Nov 11, 2010)

We should choose the PSU wisely considering only 2 rules & one formula
Rule #1: Less Ripples in Output voltage in PSU review and Tests.
Rule #2: 12V Rails should have enough power to handle the GPU's Peak Voltage.
Formula:
(Efficiency x PSU Peak Voltage) > Whole System's Peak Voltage

I learnt a lot  khi khi khi ^_^


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

around 4k you have -

all are excellent power supplies..

FSP epsilon 500 
Seasonic S12II 520W
FSP everest 500


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 11, 2010)

^^wats the difference between Epsilon n Everest?I cudn't find any diff in the spec sheets.Both r rated as 85% efficient.


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 11, 2010)

*nVIDIA GeForce GTX 275*

*www.unityelectronics.com/common/images/products/large/6068_BFGSGTX275896OCE-R_1_huge.jpg

BFG nVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 OC Video Graphics Accelerator Card
896MB GDDR3 Memory
448-Bit
PCI Express 2.0
2 x Dual Link DVI Port
Up to 2560 x 1600 Max Resolution
HDCP Ready
SLI Ready
30-Day Manufacturer's Warranty
P/N BFGSGTX275896OCE is the refurbished version of P/N BFGEGTX275896OCE


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 11, 2010)

"30-Day Manufacturer's Warranty"!!REALLY????


----------



## aby geek (Nov 11, 2010)

ya my cm 600 as well killed my card after the card was out of warranty  but it wnt out with that as well. since the psu was in warranty it got replaced, but that replaced part now blew up after 6 months lol.

and seriously? do corsairs go bad as well ? man now ill go crazy.


----------



## vwad (Nov 11, 2010)

kbharathb said:


> *nVIDIA GeForce GTX 275*
> 
> *www.unityelectronics.com/common/images/products/large/6068_BFGSGTX275896OCE-R_1_huge.jpg
> 
> ...



aww ? ? ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

@vwad probably a spambot


----------

